# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'den İsrail'i şoke eden tutuklama kararı

## bozok

*ABD'den İsrail'i şoke eden tutuklama kararı* 

*16.12.2009 / Hürriyet Planet* 



*ABD’de dört Yahudi lobisi ABD Yüksek Mahkemesi’ne yaptığı başvuruda geçtiğimiz günlerde bir bölge mahkemesinin aldığı kararın bozulmasını istedi* 


*İsrailli yetkililer ABD'de savaş suçları davalarıyla karşı karşıya* 

*(The Jerusalem Post)* 


ABD’de dört Yahudi lobisi ABD Yüksek Mahkemesi’ne yaptığı başvuruda geçtiğimiz günlerde bir bölge mahkemesinin aldığı kararın bozulmasını istedi. 

Yerel mahkemenin aldığı karar yabancı ülkelerin hükümet yetkililerinin ABD’de medeni hukuk davalarında faydalandıkları dokunulmazlığın kaldırılmasını öngörüyor.

Karar, İngiltere’de bir mahkemenin İsrail Dışişleri eski Bakanı ve Kadima Partisi lideri Tzipi Livni için Gazze Savaşı sırasında yaşananlarla ilgili “savaş suçu işlediği” gerekçesiyle tutuklama emri çıkarmasının hemen ardından geldi.

Washingtonlı bir avukat olan Nathan Lewin’in ABD’nin dört Yahudi kurumu adına yazdığı itirazda mutlak dokunulmazlığı kaldıran yerel mahkemenin kararının “İsrail hükümet yetkililerine karşı açılmış bir dizi dayanağı olmayan davaya sebep olacağı” belirtildi. 

İtirazda “Kamu çalışanlarının görevlerinin gereğini en iyi şekilde yapabilmeleri için federal yasalar altında devletlerin faydalandığı dokunulmazlıkların aynısından faydalanmalıdır” denildi. Eğer yasal koruma olmazsa İsrail yetkilileri ABD’yi ziyaret edemeyecek ve ABD’li Yahudiler ABD Anayasası’nın söz ve bilgi alma özgürlüğü maddelerinden yararlanamayacak.

...

----------

